# DYNIP allerdings mit direktem Hostname ".de"



## LaSnoopa (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo! Ich habe einige Server mit dem Service DynIP am laufen. Diese sind erreichbar unter xyz.de (diese Domainumleitung liegt auf einem anderem Provider). xyz.de wird dann umgeleitet nach abc.dynip.com und dann auf die aktuelle IP meines Servers. 

Da ich von sovielen Diensten abhängig bin und ich meine Server demnächst auch komerziell nutzen will, würde ich gerne das der Service für die .de Domain gleich der Service für die DynDNS ist. Kennt jemand einen solchen Service? Ich hab schon überall danach gesucht, bin allerdings nur auf .com Seiten gelandet...

MFG Snoop


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal auf www.kontent.de nach. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## LaSnoopa (11. Juli 2005)

Alles klar! Das währe schon eine Alternative.

Doof hierbei ist nur das der Anbieter keine Wildcards unterstützt und den Traffic der durch die bestellte .de Domain läuft gesondert berechnet bis zu einem Limit..

....


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juli 2005)

Hmm, zumindest steht nichts von Wildcards mit dabei, im zweifel könnte aber sicherlich eine Mailanfrage weiterhelfen.
Dass mit dem Traffic ist in der Tat blöde, kann ich auch irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.
Schliesslich laufen über den DNS ja keine "Daten" sondern nur die DNS-Anfragen.  

Wie auch immer, zumindest weisst Du schonmal dass es DynDNS für TLD's gibt, dass macht doch Mut beim weitersuchen.


----------



## LaSnoopa (13. Juli 2005)

Naja Ok hast ja Recht... Dann mach ihc mich einfach mal weiter auf die Suche... Danke trotzdem. 

MFG Jens


----------



## D4RkViP3R (20. Juli 2005)

Hoi Snoop,

ich hatte dasselbe Problem wie Du, ich habe einige Server auf DynIPs laufen und wollte normale TopLevelDomains nutzen.
Ich habe folgendes gemacht, ich habe mir einen Reselleraccount mit AutoDNS Management zugelegt wo man dann all seine Domains verwalten kann.

Damit hast Du die Möglichkeit, Domains nach belieben zu Registrieren (zu wirklich fairen Preisen) und sie auch auf DNS Ebene zu verwalten.
Man nehme pro dynamische IP eine DynDNS Domain, richtet dann für eine TLD ein CNAME (z.B. http://www.hallodu.de) ein der dann auf die DynDNS weiterleitet.
Der jenige, der dann auf Deine Website geht merkt nicht, dass der Webserver auf einer dynamischen Domain weitergeleitet wird.

Der Account an und für sich, kostet rein gar nichts und Du kannst deine vorhandenen Domains bequem auf diesen Account umziehen (was in der Regel auch nichts kostet).


Ist das, dass was Du dir vorgestellt hast?



MfG

D4RkViP3R


----------



## LaSnoopa (21. Juli 2005)

Ist genau das was ich hören wollte! Danke 

Allerdings gibt es diese Reseller Angebote bei Webhosting Firmen Standartmäßig mit gleichen Leistungen oder muss ich da aufpassen? Wo sollte ich am besten bestellen?

Währe cool wenn du mir auch da noch wieter helfen könntest :-D

MFG Snoop


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Juli 2005)

Dazu ist nicht zwingend ein Reselleraccount von Nöten.

Ich hab bei www.artfiles.de auch ohne Reseller zu sein die Möglichkeit die DNS Einträge per Hand umzufummeln.
Andere Provider bieten das garantiert auch an, eventuell kann man sogar nur die Domain mit Zugriff auf die DNS Einträge bei Einigen für wenige Euro im Jahr bekommen.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juli 2005)

Die wohl grösste und wichtigste frage an der ganzen Sache ist, in was für Zeitabständen wird der DNS neugestartet?
Wenn es z.b. nur alle 12h ist, macht es bei einer dynamischen IP recht wenig Sinn. 
Da Du den Server ja komerziell nutzen willst, solltest Du darauf achten das der DNS Eintrag sofort wirksam wird.

Ich weiss nicht wie es mittlerweile ist, aber als ich meine TDL noch für meine dynamische IP "missbraucht" habe, wurde der DNS Eintrag erst nach 4h wirksam.
Der DNS Eintrag meiner DynDNS.dk Domain wird nach 10 Minuten wirksam. 

[edit] Ach ja, Du kannst die Kosten im übrigen ja auch als Werbekosten absetzen.  [/edit]


----------

